# kiptopeke fri.thru mon. ?



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Too late to back out , room is paid for . Looks like the weather isn't going to cooporate much but I'm there . Still taking yak and rain suit . Wind is going to be all directions over those days . Anyone interested?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pol Raiding Party*

(WEATHER PERMITTING) The POL will be descending upon the rock ships for some serious plundering on Sat morning . Looking to launch around 0800-0900 if the rum was'nt flowing to heavy Friday nite :beer:..


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> (WEATHER PERMITTING) The POL will be descending upon the rock ships for some serious plundering on Sat morning . Looking to launch around 0800-0900 if the rum was'nt flowing to heavy Friday nite :beer:..



8-9 am? I didnt realize the POL was slumber bums. Your missing 1/2 the day!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Bright Eyed & Bushy Tailed*

I'll be up 0400ish, but the pickled vermin is a different story. He will need supervision until he realizes he is still on earth . Last trip I was DD and will do the same for this one so the rum sluggers can rest easy . 

We should be able to get the crew in 2-3 trucks. Call me for further details & developments.
757-619-0179


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

Us northerners were considerings a trip down there as well. Wind forecast has been screwy but its nice to know others will be on the water. It would be my first time there so I would like to have other yakers around. Quick question, are there tog to be caught at the ships?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

yes but it is hit and miss. a southwest wind will block half of the structure if you are going this weekend.
ken c


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forward to going . I hear rain friday afternoon ,might be able to scout a little after I check in . Gotta finish packing ,leaving in the morning .


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Cowboy Up*

If the rest of the swabs bail out ( no pun intended) I am sure at least JL & Myself will be there.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Watch out for boaters.

Everyone was courteous, but the recovery line to the ramp was literally 1/2 mile long. Wrapped around the pier and past the kayak launch.

It's the last weekend ---silly season.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

give me a holler about time to meet up . I'm staying about an hour away plus I've never been there . I've got about a 5 hour drive ,leaving at 9am . 443-977-7327


----------

